# Quel bras mural articulé pour un Imac 27"?



## psxmax (28 Octobre 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai commandé un Imac 27" et souhaiterait le monter sur un bras articuler, fixé au mur.

Je connais les marques Vogels et Ergotron. Je cherche un bras supportant le poids de l'Imac et permettant la plus grand liberté de mouvement possible.

Il faudrait que l'éloignement par rapport au mur soit de l'ordre de 50-60 cm tout en permettant à l'écran un inclinaison de haut en bas (comme le pied de l'Imac) et de gauche à droite. (si possible à 180°)

Connaissez-vous d'autres marques que les deux citées plus haut?

Merci d'avance.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------

En gros, l'Ergotron LX est parfait mais ne supporte que 9,1 kg, ce qui est trop peu. Le 27" fait presque 14kg.


----------



## frederoc (18 Janvier 2010)

tu as également ERARD (www.erard.fr) qui propose des support MOVIK.
Néanmoins, chez VOGELS, tu as des supports qui correspondent à ton cahier des charges.


----------



## Bids (18 Janvier 2010)

Salut,

J'ai moi-même passé un bon paquet de temps à chercher LE bras articulé magique pour imac 27", et j'en suis arrivé à la conclusion qu'il n'y a vraiment pas beaucoup de modèles qui répondent au besoin (c.a.d. robustes et suffisamment de degrés de liberté) sans coûter un bras.

Initialement, j'avais repéré celui-ci : 
http://www.vogels.com/web/Professional/Products/Product/EFW1130-LCD-WALLDESK-SUPPORTB.htm

Petit bémol, sa limite de poids est de 15 Kg, donc pas un marge énorme par rapport aux 13,5 kg (environ...) de l'imac 27 pouces (sans le pied)

Il y a aussi çà :
http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00040820.html
qui supportera bien la charge, mais je l'ai ecarté car il ne permets pas un réglage en profondeur  sans que l'écran soit décalé sur un côté quand on le repousse vers le mur.

Si tu as un très gros portefeuille, il y a le bras ultime, le iLift : 
http://paulstamatiou.com/review-ilift-vesa-arm

Au final, en ce qui me concerne je me suis dit que je n'avais pas tant besoin que çà du réglage en hauteur (que l'iMac avec son pied original n'a pas non plus !) et je me suis rabattu sur un modèle solide et assez abordable, qui a un double bras (donc permet de le rapprocher du mur en restant "dans l'axe"), et qui possède une (petite) marge d'inclinaison de haut en bas (+5 / -20 degrés), en plus de la rotation +/- 180 de droite à gauche.

C'est le modèle ERARD Allya II #46401 dans ce document : 
http://www.erard.fr/data/document/allya1.pdf

Et oui, sa limite de poids est aussi un poil basse (15kg), mais vu le sérieux du fabricant et la qualité du truc (que je peux juger maintenant que je l'ai entre les mains), je suis confiant que ça ne lâchera pas.
Par contre je ne peux pas te donner mon impression de l'iMac monté dessus, puisque comme beaucoup de monde, je l'attends encore :/ (vive la Fnac...)

Bonne recherche


----------



## holycat (16 Mai 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

je déterre ce topic pour actualiser un peu les recherches sur ce sujet.
Visiblement le choix est assez restreint.
Je me renseigne pour mon futur imac 27" monté en VESA, j'ai trouvé celui-ci mais vendu uniquement sur amazon usa :

Ergotech Group Freedom Arm Mounting Arm for iMac FDM-MAC-S01

http://www.amazon.com/Ergotech-Grou...3644&sr=1-4&keywords=Ergotech+Freedom+Arm#Ask

Il y a une société chez Amazon qui peut l'envoyer mais le tarif d'expédition est plus cher que le produit... 

En plus sur le site, ils disent qu'il n'est pas compatible. J'ai envoyé un mail à la société qui me dit qu'il faudra un adaptateur VESA.
Si c'est juste ça, ça coute rien un adaptateur, mais bon je veux être sûr de bien comprendre avant d'acheter. Et mon anglais est limité quand même.

Bref si quelqu'un a des infos, ce serait gentil merci !


----------



## holycat (16 Mai 2016)

holycat a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je déterre ce topic pour actualiser un peu les recherches sur ce sujet.
> Visiblement le choix est assez restreint.
> ...




Alors je m'auto réponds, ce modèle là n'est pas bon car il n'est pas VESA.
Donc voici le bon modèle :

Ergotron 7 flex HD

http://shop.ergotechgroup.eu/

qu'on trouve sur le site européen d'Egotech, très dur à trouver sur google au passage, à 179 euros et sans frais de port !!!


----------



## Waterfront (16 Juin 2019)

Bonjour,

Puisque vous avez enlevé le pied vos iMac 27… quelqu'un peut me dire quel est le poids de ce pied, s'il vous plaît ?

Merci !
--


----------



## NestorK (16 Juin 2019)

Waterfront a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Puisque vous avez enlevé le pied vos iMac 27… quelqu'un peut me dire quel est le poids de ce pied, s'il vous plaît ?
> 
> ...


Pour info les iMac sont livrés soit avec le pied soit avec le support VESA mais pas les deux (sauf pour l’iMac Pro qui se commande forcément avec un pied et pour lequel on achète le support séparément). Du coup personne ne démonte son pied...

Sinon le poids du pied doit pouvoir se trouver sur le site d’Apple.


----------



## Waterfront (16 Juin 2019)

NestorK a dit:


> Pour info les iMac sont livrés soit avec le pied soit avec le support VESA mais pas les deux (sauf pour l’iMac Pro qui se commande forcément avec un pied et pour lequel on achète le support séparément). Du coup personne ne démonte son pied...
> 
> Sinon le poids du pied doit pouvoir se trouver sur le site d’Apple.


Merci de ta réponse, même si j'étais déjà au courant de ce que tu décris et même si ça ne me semble pas tout à fait correct.

L'information concernant le poids du pied n'est a priori pas disponible (à ma connaissance) sur le site d'apple… et c'est pas faute de l'avoir cherchée. Je l'ai demandée par téléphone chez Apple : pas de réponse non plus. Les personnes qui ont initié ce fil ont pu, pour certaines, démonter le pied de leur iMac, puisque les modèles jusqu'en 2012 étaient compatibles avec le support VESA vendu par Apple.

Concernant l'iMac Pro, pour ce que j'en sais, non il n'est pas disponible avec support VESA intégré, comme l'est l'iMac standard. Pour le Pro, il faut donc acheter le support à part, qui est livré avec ce qu'il faut pour enlever le pied (85€).

Donc je maintiens : si quelqu'un(e) a démonté le pied de son iMac 27" sur un modèle datant d'entre 2011 et maintenant… j'aimerais beaucoup connaître le poids de ce pied ! ^_^

Merci.
--


----------



## aCLR (16 Juin 2019)

En attendant ta réponse tu peux faire du calcul, hé hé, l'aluminium a une densité de 2,7 g au cm³


----------



## asus27 (19 Juin 2019)

Et comme nous avons le poids sans le pied, tu prends une balance, pause l iMac dessus, tu fais une petite soustraction et tu as le poids du pied.


----------

